# Catching Underground Devils



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you know anything about moles, you know they can be big trouble - especially in a well-kept landscape. Their tunnels kill lawns and since the invasion of grubls the lawns now have two new enemies as a result.

There's all kinds of gizmos, gadgets, tonics, poison, repellants, blah, blah, blah. I use an American-made Easy Set Mole Eliminator. It's pinching blades are set with a foot and the hair- trigger is fast. The blades grab the dirt devils and holds them in place. I don't get paid to say this, but this thing works! I have found the traps in local feed stores but watch for knock offs.

I just mark suspect tunnels with common utility flags after I stomp them down. If the tunnel at any given flag is raised, that's where the trap goes. Best trap I've ever found. One trap is enough if you pay attention and keep moving it around. If no action after 24 hrs., move it.

And, the sprung trap is easily seen from a distance, because it springs upward, but keeps the critter attached undergound. No danger to pets or animals.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember those little rascals, I had a dog that used to lay in the yard and wait for them to move under the ground and then she'd pounce on them and shake them good. My Dad still messes with them everyso often.I'll have to send him the info...Thanks Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We have some cats that play the game,too, but they're not effective enough. We also have a visiting dog that sniffs them out, but it digs such a trench, I'd rather have the moles.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Glen. Gonna try one out. This year they seemed to have multiplied. My yellow lab used to stand patiently for what seemed like hours to kill them. Kinda funny to watch.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You should be able to find them locally, because I see them in some grain elevators. You only need one trap. The key is to move it around frequently to active tunnels. Unlike dogs and cats, the traps "hunt" 24 hours a day. It's real satisfying to see the trap sprung. Invariably, there's a dirt devil attached. Let us know how your underground mission works.

One mole will travel 18 feet per hour or more so it's hard to tell how many you may have. Getting rid of one makes a huge difference.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Poor old moley, wind in the willows will never be the same!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Feels to me like I'm reading an advertisement for mole traps.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

When I use something I like, I'll share it. If you didn't know the name of the product, I'd be getting questions. Different from most ads, it's all true. No guff!

It's just the way I am. When I watch an outdoor program, I like to know what a hunter is using: caliber, bullet, firearm/scope combo etc.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I like to fancy myself as a gophersmith. Took some learning to out think the buggers, but now-a-days I generally take out the gofe by the next day. Last time I had trouble, I baited my trap and had the demon in about one hour, big female, possible matriarch, took a run at me when I pulled her from her dark lair. Had to fend her off with a shovel till the misses could run and get the 338 Winchester Mag. Took her out with a well placed shot to the brain pan. She hit the ground like a 2 ton elephant, her tush's lathered with peanut butter. Had at least 1/2 inch diggers on her. I'll sent pictures when I get her back from the taxidermist.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Seen this in their catalog and thought of you Glen....

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/2-heavy-duty-mole-traps.aspx?a=784480


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This is awesome, great learning here guy's.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, 220. Looks like a similar trap but I'm guessing there's an Asian behind them, because they don't look as stout as the one I've been using. And, JT, you're taking a big chance with that wimpy .338. Don't you have anything that would make the dispatch a bit more humane?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sure you right about the orgin of manufacture.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Thanks, 220. Looks like a similar trap but I'm guessing there's an Asian behind them, because they don't look as stout as the one I've been using. And, JT, you're taking a big chance with that wimpy .338. Don't you have anything that would make the dispatch a bit more humane?


Where is that .950JDJ when you need it ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Today's update on the subject...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Glen. Good video.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I like to fancy myself as a gophersmith. Took some learning to out think the buggers, but now-a-days I generally take out the gofe by the next day. Last time I had trouble, I baited my trap and had the demon in about one hour, big female, possible matriarch, took a run at me when I pulled her from her dark lair. Had to fend her off with a shovel till the misses could run and get the 338 Winchester Mag. Took her out with a well placed shot to the brain pan. She hit the ground like a 2 ton elephant, her tush's lathered with peanut butter. Had at least 1/2 inch diggers on her. I'll sent pictures when I get her back from the taxidermist.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent I'm sold ! Hey JT, are you gonna get the mount with her charging ? LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Watch out for the sprinkler lines when you set those things.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Watch out for the sprinkler lines when you set those things.


I only have the overhead kind!!!!!


----------

